# Coonie kittens due January :)



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tully is pregnant with her 4th and final litter with her babes due on 15th January. She is always reliable and has them mid morning of her due date  She is always such a lovely laid back and chilled mum. This will be our first litter from our new stud boy so am excited and nervous. He is an experienced lad and has already produced a number of large litters with his previous owners.

Watch this space!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

what colours do you expect?


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

probably brown tabby, blue tabby, black all could be with or without white


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww congrats and best wishes


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i follow you on facebook so see this exciting news on there, cant wait._


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Im sorry its soooooooo hard for me to even visualise this without pictures.... :frown2:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> Im sorry its soooooooo hard for me to even visualise this without pictures.... :frown2:


Lol here is a couple of Tully (brown tabby and white) including one of her washing one of our other girls Rhubarb. She loves to mother all the cats and kittens and will quite happily act as nanny to any kittens  Last pic is the new boy, Barack


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

OMG, you have a Tuxedo MC stud and are breeding B/W! Swoon!!!
Please send me a link to your FB so I can follow this one.....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww I always wanted a cream or red or red/cream with silver MC, however been looking at the silvers now and changed my mind! BUT All the breeders seem to have browns and they look sooooooooooooo nice! :001_wub: I bet the babies will be gorgeous, I like the blues to haha :laugh:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> OMG, you have a Tuxedo MC stud and are breeding B/W! Swoon!!!
> Please send me a link to your FB so I can follow this one.....


I think the link is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cancoonz-Maine-Coon-Cats-and-Kittens/115011385266572?ref=hl

He is a stunning boy!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww I always wanted a cream or red or red/cream with silver MC, however been looking at the silvers now and changed my mind! BUT All the breeders seem to have browns and they look sooooooooooooo nice! :001_wub: I bet the babies will be gorgeous, I like the blues to haha :laugh:


We have a variety of colours  I have got a silver tabby neuter Gizmo who is beautiful but I also love reds and so we have a red silver tabby girl Chilli and a cream smoke girl Tekkers (plus our little red silver kitten Yoda)......plus a blue and white girl and two torties so as you can see i can't decide on my favourite colour lol


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _i follow you on facebook so see this exciting news on there, cant wait._


yep know you are following us on Facebook so you also know that in fact Tully is not the only girl expecting kittens shhhh

Also expecting babies is Kiara (her first litter) on January 17th :thumbup1:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness , Barack is stunning Chloe ....... and you may get B&W kitts :001_wub::001_wub: Hmmmm this could be it  .... The special one " Cromwell" ..... Well I've just shown hubs him and he said " He's fab" . My eyes lit up .... Then for some strange reason he said ... "No No No " I don't know what those words mean .... :001_tongue:Singing:Singing:Singing:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tincan said:


> Oh my goodness , Barack is stunning Chloe ....... and you may get B&W kitts :001_wub::001_wub: Hmmmm this could be it  .... The special one " Cromwell" ..... Well I've just shown hubs him and he said " He's fab" . My eyes lit up .... Then for some strange reason he said ... "No No No " I don't know what those words mean .... :001_tongue:Singing:Singing:Singing:


i've heard that so many times before in my house it never stopped me though


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i still need to visit you, but i've been so busy lately. i was around the corner from yours today at my mom and dad's but only briefly. i must find some time and a catnapping coat


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

soooo gorgeous!!! :laugh: :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

chloe1975 said:


> yep know you are following us on Facebook so you also know that in fact Tully is not the only girl expecting kittens shhhh
> 
> Also expecting babies is Kiara (her first litter) on January 17th :thumbup1:


_yes i know but as you hadnt mentioned it i thought i better not ha ! i love the torties and i LOVE Kiara !!!! im so excited cant wait to see what Kiara has !!!:001_tt1:..:001_tt1:...:001_tt1:..._


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

omg so so scrummy!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tully looking very chilled out with the beginnings of her baby tummy


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

.....one week to go


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so exciting , i hope to be a maine coone slave one day hopefully ,beautiful animals , best wishes with your girl x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

My fingers are really tightly crossed for the black and white baby tincan has been waiting at least a year for now


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tully is due today, no sign of any babies yet! But she is looking rather large


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww good luck and best wishes xbeautiful


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

she's gorgeous and very big how many do you think she'll have this litter? you've probably already said and i've missed it, sorry if you have


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck. I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

cats galore said:


> she's gorgeous and very big how many do you think she'll have this litter? you've probably already said and i've missed it, sorry if you have


I think 6 but I have been wrong before


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

awww keep us updated!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just to let everyone know (some people will probably see on Facebook first lol) but yay we have babies. More pictures and details to follow soon but unfortunately I have to go to work (my son is taking care of the new arrivals)! But we have blue and white, black and white (tuxedo  ) and brown tabby.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

ok here's a couple of pics


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! Congratulations.

Difficult to see from the pics - how many? I think 5 or 6?

Loopyloro
x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats!!

When's your other girl due?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Wonderful news ..... Yep i saw it on Fb , they look a good size , both mum & babies look very contented You have a Tux  ...... Looks like your going to be busy again tomorrow hopefully lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

moggiemum said:


> so exciting , i hope to be a maine coone slave one day hopefully ,beautiful animals , best wishes with your girl x[/QUOTE


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gorgous :001_wub: would love one.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, blue and white for me please................._


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

There are six kittens, 3 brown tabby (2 with white), 2 blue and white, 1 black and white. All weigh between 120g-150g so good size. Not checked the sex of the brown tabbies yet but other three are boys (unless the sex fairy visits lol)

Had word from my mum (who Kiara lives with) and Kiara gave birth last night too!!! She has 5 kittens (and a 6th that as sadly stillborn). Colours are red, tortie and black. Will try and get picture tomorrow!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrivals :thumbup1: They sound delicious - hope they and mum are doing well.
Congratulations also to your mum and Kiara too :thumbup1:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

wow that is a lot of babies! Hope they are all well! :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Wow so Kiara has had hers to, sorry about the stillbirth, hope the others are doing well. cant wait to see pictures,:thumbup1:..:thumbup1:.._


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ooh would love a brown tabby boy  Bet there all girls :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chloe1975 said:


> There are six kittens, 3 brown tabby (2 with white), 2 blue and white, 1 black and white. All weigh between 120g-150g so good size. Not checked the sex of the brown tabbies yet but other three are boys (unless the sex fairy visits lol)
> 
> Had word from my mum (who Kiara lives with) and Kiara gave birth last night too!!! She has 5 kittens (and a 6th that as sadly stillborn). Colours are red, tortie and black. Will try and get picture tomorrow!


Chloe are you cancoonz on fb? im getting confused to whos who lol/


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Chloe are you cancoonz on fb? im getting confused to whos who lol/


Yes I am, know its confusing lol


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

JTK79 said:


> Ooh would love a brown tabby boy  Bet there all girls :lol:


Haven't checked the brown tabbies yet, will have a look in a bit but Tully has mostly male kittens so would think a strong chance of a boy lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chloe1975 said:


> Yes I am, know its confusing lol


I thought cancoonz was catcoonz on here lol


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww great news that they are all thriving! Hope kiara's babies are doing well too


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

There was confusion last night , now there is clarity  actually it was really quite funny  x


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

chloe1975 said:


> Haven't checked the brown tabbies yet, will have a look in a bit but Tully has mostly male kittens so would think a strong chance of a boy lol


Do we know if the tabbies are boys yet?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the births of your beautiful maine coon babies. xxxx


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

JTK79 said:


> Do we know if the tabbies are boys yet?


Have checked them all this morning and are as follows;
1 brown tabby and white boy
1 brown tabby and white girl
1 brown tabby girl
1 black and white (provisionally reserved for a certain PF member  ) boy
1 blue and white girl
1 blue and white boy

so 3 of each


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chloe1975 said:


> Have checked them all this morning and are as follows;
> 1 brown tabby and white boy
> 1 brown tabby and white girl
> 1 brown tabby girl
> ...


I like the blue's.:001_wub:


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> I like the blue's.:001_wub:


I know so do I they are so striking. My daughter is already pestering for us to keep the blue and white girl hmm


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chloe1975 said:


> I know so do I they are so striking. My daughter is already pestering for us to keep the blue and white girl hmm


Ooh i would.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we need more pictures, individual pictures of each kitten, starting with the blues.......:001_tt1:...


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here are the first five kittens. Brown tabby girl has got her eyes open today and the blue and white boys eyes are just opening.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Another of the black and white boy  and the final one brown and white girl x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh look at him , he's got spats :001_tt1::001_tt1: .... Is his bib under his chin aswell Chloe ? .... Tell you what that blue & white girl is going to be a stunner ..... Methinks you should keep her :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aww he is gorgeous :001_tt1: They are all going to be beautiful


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

tincan said:


> Oh look at him , he's got spats :001_tt1::001_tt1: .... Is his bib under his chin aswell Chloe ? .... Tell you what that blue & white girl is going to be a stunner ..... Methinks you should keep her :yesnod::yesnod::yesnod:


Yes he has got a snow chin like his dad


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:001_tt1:..:001_tt1:...:001_tt1:....aww thank you for putting up the pictures, how gorgeous.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

chloe1975 said:


> Yes he has got a snow chin like his dad


.....

I don't know where to honestly start , it has took so long Chloe almost a year to find " Cromwell " ..... When i saw " Barack " It was instant love , shown him to the O/H who said how beautiful is he , then said " NO SHIRL " and yes he said it in caps  .... Those words fell upon deaf ears ( as usual )  and so i waited lol .... L ast night i shown him " Welly " he laughed and said " you have'nt " ..... oh i have all being well said i.... Tonight i showed him the recent pics " here's your boy" I said Chloe Do you know that song , La La La by Naughty Boy ? .... " I'm covering my ears like a kid " then he did the lalala thing with his fingers stuck in his earholes lol ...... Tonight he said " where is he ? and when can i get him pmsl .... So hopefully all being well with you , and the lil fella's progress ( tis early days) .... We will be the owners of Baracks Boy .... We can't wait :001_wub::001_wub::001 , he will fit so beautifully in with our girls


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> I don't know where to honestly start , it has took so long Chloe almost a year to find " Cromwell " ..... When i saw " Barack " It was instant love , shown him to the O/H who said how beautiful is he , then said " NO SHIRL " and yes he said it in caps  .... Those words fell upon deaf ears ( as usual )  and so i waited lol .... L ast night i shown him " Welly " he laughed and said " you have'nt " ..... oh i have all being well said i.... Tonight i showed him the recent pics " here's your boy" I said Chloe Do you know that song , La La La by Naughty Boy ? .... " I'm covering my ears like a kid " then he did the lalala thing with his fingers stuck in his earholes lol ...... Tonight he said " where is he ? and when can i get him pmsl .... So hopefully all being well with you , and the lil fella's progress ( tis early days) .... We will be the owners of Baracks Boy .... We can't wait :001_wub::001_wub::001 , he will fit so beautifully in with our girls


He is going to be a gorgeous boy for you Shirl x I can't wait to see how he develops over the next few weeks as Barack came to us as an adult boy so we didn't get to see him as a kitten so mini Barack is going to be great. As you probably know we already have a blue and white girl Pickle who is a blue Barack x Will get some more pictures for you soon, hopefully he will have his eyes open in a couple of days x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank You Chloe ....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

........I love it when kittens go to pet forum members, we get to see them grow and they stay with us all. great news .........


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aww, are you calling him Cromwell? I love it  We are still thinking of names, waiting to see a photo of his little face


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JTK79 said:


> Aww, are you calling him Cromwell? I love it  We are still thinking of names, waiting to see a photo of his little face


_are you having one, that's lovely, that means we get to see two little babies growing up on the forum !!!!!!_


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

JTK79 said:


> Aww, are you calling him Cromwell? I love it  We are still thinking of names, waiting to see a photo of his little face


My O/H has always said if we had a boy , he would be called " Cromwell " He also loves Tux Coonies  so i began my search almost a year ago for the lil man ..... When i asked him last night would he be a Cromwell , he said probably yes , but your right sometimes when you see their little faces/ or when their personalities come through you can change your mind , this will be his lil boy after all ( well that's what i keep telling him )  .... Are you to be a slave of one of Chloe's babies ?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL you beat me to it with that question CM  .... It would be nice wouldn't it ..... Tell you what else would be nice seeing some more pics of your gorgeous bunch :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tincan said:


> LOL you beat me to it with that question CM  .... It would be nice wouldn't it ..... Tell you what else would be nice seeing some more pics of your gorgeous bunch :001_tt1:


_my maine coons ........_


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

All being well, yes we are going to give the little tabby and white boy a home


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

awwww so jealous! They are both so cute!


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Tully's kittens are a week old today, where has that time gone! Haven't really posted much about Kiara as she is my mums cat and have been waiting for updates. She has got four kittens 2 black and white, 1 black and 1 tortie. One of them is quite small though so she is keeping an eye on him.

Tully's babies are all doing well. They are all now around 190-220g so doing great. They have all got their eyes open so will get some better pictures at the weekend or Friday when i'm not at work as its dark when i get home and don't want to use the flash. Did get a couple today of a certain black and white boy x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sooooo cute. Agree time goes so quickly, they will be racing up the curtains in no time. xxx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sweetnessssssssssssssss, oops i wouldnt want to mess with mummie :001_huh: she's like " yes of course they are beautiful and ?"


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

time flies eh!  they are lovely!


----------



## sonic17 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, i am in the UK and really want a Coonie but was wondering if there was anywhere that breeds and sells them?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

depends on where in the UK you are and how far you are willing to travel  there are quite a few MC breeders about


----------

